# [BOOT] Kernel panic : VFS

## Fraker

Bonjour à vous,

Voilà une semaine que je me prends la tête avec mon install de gentoo.

Voici ma machine : Carte mère A7N8X deluxe (Nforce 2) et un DD Maxtor de 120 Go en SATA

J'ai ma partition windows en hde1, une partition NTFS en hde5.

puis, j'ai 4 partitions dédiées à ma gentoo.

hde6 --> boot en ext3

hde7 --> swap

hde8 --> partition principale en reiserfs

hde9 --> mon home en reiserfs

voici maintenant une partie de mon grub.conf

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hde8 vga=792
```

et voici la numérotation des partitions de grub:

0 pour hde1

4 pour hde5

5 pour hde6

6 pour hde7

7 pour hde8

8 pour hde9

mon fstab ressemble à ça:

```

/dev/hde6      /boot       ext3      noauto,noatime   1 1

/dev/hde8      /             reiserfs  noatime             0 0

/dev/hde7      none       swap      sw                     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 0 0

................

```

En fin d'installation, je reboote et j'obtiens ce message d'erreur 

VFS: Cannot open root device "hde8" or 21:42 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option. 

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 21:42

Voilà, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider....

Merci

----------

## yuk159

As-tu le support du reiserfs en dur dans ton noyau ?

----------

## knarf

Pourrait-on voir ton /etc/fstab en entier s'il te plait ?

----------

## Fraker

Oui, j'ai bien reiserfs dans mon noyau,

et voilà mon fstab

```

/dev/hde6                   /boot           ext3           noauto,noatime        1 1

/dev/hde8                   /                 reiserfs       noatime                  0 0

/dev/hde7                   none           swap           sw                          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom iso9660       noauto,ro                 0 0

none                          /proc            proc           defaults                   0 0

none                          /dev/shm      tmpfs         defaults                   0 0

```

en espérant que ça vous éclaire sur mon pb...

----------

## knarf

Est-ce que le sata fait qu'il t'attribue la lettre e comme lecteur ? 

```

/dev/hd"e"

```

?

----------

## Fraker

Oui, j'ai eu du mal au début à trouver à quoi correspondait mon sata mais c'est bien hde

----------

## Fraker

J'ai testé tout plein de trucs, j'ai parcouru les forums français et anglais, tjrs pas de solution à l'horizon...

PLEASE HELP!!!

----------

## Gentree

Bonjour,

si tu parcours des forums on anglais j'imagine que tu sais un peu le lire, donc je tu conceil a liser (et reliser) le guide d'installation, il faut le voir a plusieurs reprise pour comprendre meme si on est anglais. 

Surtout grub, c'est loin d'etre evidant a comprendre!

Dans l'occassion il me semble que ton prob est le lecteur qui n;est pas bon. T'as bien capte pour les partitions.

Si ton /boot est sur hde6 il fautdra (hd4.5) pour grub. (T'as l'indiquer de aller sur hda6 , alors PANIC !)

Bon continuation.

Si par hasard tu bosse avec les connerie de Linux mag. allez voir gentoofr.org pour des corrections utiles des erreurs!

----------

## yoyo

Peux-tu poster le résultat de "dmesg | grep hd" lors du démarrage sur le livecd ???

@Gentree : Le problème ne vient pas de "/boot" mais de la partition root ("/").

De plus, grub ne tient pas compte de la position des disques pour les numéroter mais de leur "numéro d'apparition".

Ainsi, si tu as un HDD en maître sur chacun des canaux IDE (et rien entre eux), alors leur notation grub sera : hd0 et hd1 respectivement pour /dev/hda et /dev/dhc.

Voili, voila   :Wink: 

----------

## Fraker

Ouais, je vais tenter deux trois trucs tt à l'heure,

la ligne "root (hd0,?)" le ?, ça correspond à quoi, le boot de linux ou la partition root???

Je vais voir comme ça déjà, on verra.

----------

## Diorf

root (hd?,?) correspond à la partition à partir de laquelle grub va lire les fichiers qui sont définis avec un chemin relatif, ex /kernel-2.4.20-trucmuche

Sinon il faut indiquer les chemins complets pour grub avec le (hd?,?) devant le chemin relatif (c'est pas tres clair) mais en gros un chemin complet pour grub c'est : (hd0,4)/kernel-2.4.20-trucmuche

Pour grub tout les chemins sont relatifs sauf s'ils possèdent le (hd?,?) devant le /

En espérant être utile

----------

## yoyo

 *Fraker wrote:*   

> la ligne "root (hd0,?)" le ?, ça correspond à quoi, le boot de linux ou la partition root???

 

Extrait de la doc d'install Gentoo chapitre 23 "Configuration d'un gestionnaire de démarrage" :

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,0) // Votre partition boot

 

Et si tu parles du "grub.conf" (même doc, même chapitre) :

 *Quote:*   

> title=Mon exemple de Gentoo Linux
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
> ...

 

Où est l'ambiguité ???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fraker

Lol, ouais en effet. Mais j'avais pas la doc sous les yeux quand j'ai posté.

Toujours est il que je bloque toujours.... Je continue mes recherches.

JE VAIS Y ARRIVER!!!!

Nicos

----------

## yoyo

Je renouvelle ma demande   :Wink:   :

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Peux-tu poster le résultat de 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep hd
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Fraker

Je reviens du forum anglais où j'avais posté ce message traduit,

Et bien, il se pourrait que ce soit gentoo-sources qui soit fautif. En effet, mon pilote SATA n'est pas géré par ces sources. Il m'a été conseillé d'utiliser ac-sources.

Je vous tiens au courant

COOOL

----------

## Fraker

J'ai enfin testé ce qui m'était proposé sur le forum anglais, eh bien ç ne fonctionne pas, c'est à dire que le ac-sources : soit ne permet pas à mon controlleur SiI3112 SATA de fonctionner, soit le pb ne vient pas du controlleur SiI3112 SATA....

Est ce que le kernel 2.6 est dispo pour gentoo???? Si oui, comment faire pour l'installer???

Bref, je cherche encore et encore....

Merci de votre aide

----------

## Fraker

Excuse yoyo, mais voilà ce que tu me demandais:

```

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

    ide2: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: LITE-ON LTR-52327S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hde: Maxtor 6Y120M0, ATA DISK drive

hdg: no response (status = 0xfe)

hde: attached ide-disk driver.

hde: host protected area => 1

hde: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=238216/16/63

hda: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hda: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

```

J'espère que ça t'aide

----------

## yoyo

Non, ça ne m'aide pas vraiment   :Confused: 

Ton disque est bien détecté au démarrage comme hde ... aucun message d'erreur ...

Pour tester le 2.6 (qui est encore en développement mais qui marche très très bien) : emerge sys-kernel/development-sources

----------

## pat

J'ai aussi une carte mère Asus, elle possède aussi deux controlleurs ATA : le premier (hd{a,b,c,d}) est un 66/33, le second (hd{e,f,g,h}) est le 133/100, sur lequel ton disque est connecté (en master sur la première prise, ça vaut mieux...).

Donc c'est normal d'avoir le disque en e.

Note que si au démarrage, ton système met 5 minutes, parce qu'il essaie de trouver un disque en hda, puis hdb, déplace la prise du cdrom de hdc à hda (master de la seconde prise vers master de la première prise du controlleur 66/33).

Vérifie bien que dans le fichier /boot/grub/menu.lst tu aies quelque chose du genre root (hd4,5)

Note que j'ai /boot/bzImage comme chemin pour l'image de mon kernel. As-tu changé le nom de ton image ?

Sinon ton menus.lst devrait plutôt ressemblé à ceci:

[code]title=Gentoo

root (hd4,5)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hde7 <tes options à passer au kernel>[code]

[/code]

Edit

Oups, merci de me corriger yoyo

Zut, effectivement, j'ai lu trop rapidement pour le cdrom

Re-zut, je voulais écrire hde8 et non hde7 (effectivement diffile de trouver un fichier dans le swap au démarrage...)

 :Embarassed:  et re-  :Embarassed: Last edited by pat on Wed Oct 29, 2003 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

 *pat wrote:*   

> Note que si au démarrage, ton système met 5 minutes, parce qu'il essaie de trouver un disque en hda, puis hdb, déplace la prise du cdrom de hdc à hda (master de la seconde prise vers master de la première prise du controlleur 66/33).

 

Je cite : hda: LITE-ON LTR-52327S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive  :Wink: 

 *pat wrote:*   

> Vérifie bien que dans le fichier /boot/grub/menu.lst tu aies quelque chose du genre root (hd4,5) 

 

NON : comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut, grub ne numérote pas en fonction de la position des diques mais en fonction de leur ordre d'apparition ...

 *pat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hde7 <tes options à passer au kernel>

 

hde7 est sa partition de swap   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que grub accède à la partition /boot puisqu'il sait où se trouve la partition racine ("/") :  *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "hde8" or 21:42
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option.
> 
> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 21:42

 

Fraker, es-tu sur d'avoir le support de reiserfs en dur (et pas en module) dans ton noyau ???

```
grep REISER /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Fraker

J'ai bien Reiserfs de sélectionner en dur (*) et pas en module (M), mais pour vérifier, je t'enverrai le résultat de ta commande quand j'aurai accès à ma machine, pas avant lundi...

Ma priorité pour le moment est quand même de tester le kernel 2.6, j'espère que c'est le bon.

J'ai récupéré un DD en IDE  cette fois, je vais peut être l'utiliser pour ma gentoo en désespoir de cause...

----------

## Fraker

Et bien j'ai essayé avec la dernière version de kernel --> development-sources et bien, ça marche pas mieux

 :Sad: 

ça y est, je vais tenter sur un disque IDE, bien mieux pour le moment...

----------

